
 Apple Employees Are Sending Out Resumes Like Never Before - rainmaker23
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-executives-are-suddenly-more-willing-to-quit-the-company-to-work-at-startups-2013-4
======
magicalist
"Two Anonymous 'Venture Capitalists' We Talked to Say They've Noticed More
Apple Resumes Than They Noticed Earlier"

Come back when you have some actual numbers, you terrible, terrible
journalist.

~~~
joonix
I wouldn't mind if Business Insider links were blocked from HN.

~~~
wglb
Sounds like a good reason to flag the article.

------
outside1234
It really doesn't surprise me. When I was hiring folks from Apple I was always
surprised to learn 1) just how poorly paid rank and file employees are there
for a bigco, and 2) how poorly almost all of these stars were treated there.
Almost 100% of them talked about being screamed at, jerked around, or
otherwise abused in some way or another by management.

I think the poor pay and beat down management are coming home to roost.

~~~
geoka9
Why would they put up with being screamed at? Is the glamor of working at
Apple worth it?

~~~
hnriot
Being screamed at isn't so bad. Lets say you are working on the moon landing
in 1968, it's a year to go and the management are screaming at you to fix the
floating point processor so they can actually hit the right spot on the
surface. Would you just go work for TI on a new calculator or just get on with
it?

Personally, I'm not bothered by things like passionate management. I'm happy
enough when they understand what I'm doing well enough to care about
screaming.

~~~
outside1234
If they understand the, and they are right, and they are thinking about the
company's best long term interests, then why do they need to scream?

------
pyre

      | Gruber says: "The consensus among the people I’ve spoken to
      | is that this is in no way a "rats leaving a sinking ship"
      | scenario, but rather the inevitable churn of talented
      | people capitalizing on the success of the company."
    

I guess the issue is whether or not the people that he's spoken to are biased
against wanting to believe that the ship is sinking.

Also, if this is the 'inevitable churn,' then why is it even worth talking
about? Why is Gruber stating that it's, "the single biggest problem that Apple
faces?"

~~~
w1ntermute
> I guess the issue is whether or not the people that he's spoken to are
> biased against wanting to believe that the ship is sinking.

And whether Gruber himself is biased against wanting to believe that the ship
is sinking.

------
grbalaffa
I can say from personal experience that Apple started losing people the moment
they released the App Store but refused to allow employees to participate.
They created an incredibly exciting platform for development and then locked
their best people out of it. No wonder some of them left.

The problem is now magnified because today there is much more uncertainty in
regards to Apple's future. Jobs is gone, Forstall is being moved out with no
obvious successor, Google/Android is taking the lead, the stock price is
stagnating, iOS is losing its edge, PC sales (including Apple's) are slowing
... it looks like it could be the beginning of another "beleaguered" era soon.
Who would want to stick around for that?

~~~
danielrakh
That's a fair point. If Apple allowed their employees to publish on the App
Store, do you think it would be fair to other developers that the same people
working on the technology they use to make Apps have this exclusive insight to
the direction and future of the technology?

~~~
grbalaffa
That's a valid concern, however departing employees have been telling Apple
this is an issue in their exit interviews pretty much since the day the App
Store went live. After all this time they should have been able to come up
with _some_ level of compromise solution.

------
nandemo
> _Gruber says: "The consensus among the people I’ve spoken to is that this is
> in no way a "rats leaving a sinking ship" scenario, but rather the
> inevitable churn of talented people capitalizing on the success of the
> company."_

In other words, no news here?

~~~
jacques_chester
Welcome to the magical world of link bait, where "yeah it happens" and two
mysterious sources who are probably totally legit, 4rz honestly totes legit
are enough for DEATH OF APPLE-NETCRAFT CONFIRMS IT headlines to start
circulating.

If it bleeds, it leads.

------
danielrakh
This is the type of "journalism" that instills fear into the market to
manipulate Apple's stock price.

------
sunnybunny
Already going the way of Microsoft...

